# WAKE UP BRISTOL!!!



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2012)

oi oi me olde mukkers! 

ows bist? 

*waves from this 'ere Devonshire*


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 9, 2012)

*waves back from hampshire*


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 9, 2012)

* waves from Somersetshire*

We're almost neighbours!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2012)

*Waves from londonshire* 

you're up early fizz


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 9, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> you're up early fizz


 

thats what I said to her on facebook


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2012)

My sleep patterns are erratic due to working shift patterns. Day off today but got up at stupid o'clock, then went back to bed
and dreamt of Termite man having goat legs. Apparently the reason he had his tattoo done on his arm...couldn't shear the hairs on his goat legs...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2012)

and another hello from a rainy Devon 

Just been over the border into Somerset but we all got back OK


----------



## free spirit (Apr 9, 2012)

bloody hell fizzer, no need to shout that early in the morning, you woke me up all the way up in Leeds.

*waves*


----------



## Callie (Apr 9, 2012)

Oi oi from Croydonshire *waves* I was up when you started yer thread but too busy getting ready for work and then working to read the boards. I miss Bristol n the bird!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2012)

waves from da Wales 
hope you're both cool


----------



## Callie (Apr 9, 2012)

No actual factual Bristolian gave responded  lazy gits.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> No actual factual Bristolian gave responded  lazy gits.


 
Yep. Lazy buggers! I tell ye...The city has gone to pot since I left. No way would they be having these long sleeps if I was back living in my home town 

I do miss Bristol. A gert massive loads I doos.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 10, 2012)

Not lazy! They've been busy unlocking the secrets of life 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/apr/08/children-90s-project-lifestyle-health?CMP=twt_gu

I've not been for ages as well


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> No actual factual Bristolian gave responded  lazy gits.


 
give it a month then I'll be in Bristol.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 10, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> give it a month then I'll be in Bristol.


 
Great! then you can be wake up Bristol monitor  

I am, however, planning to frequent the City on a more regular basis very soon...


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 10, 2012)

you are up early again today.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 10, 2012)

And so are you...again


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 10, 2012)

fizzerbird said:


> And so are you...again


 

I'm sleep posting


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 10, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'm sleep posting


 
As long as you don't piss in the laundry basket, that's ok


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 10, 2012)

fizzerbird said:


> As long as you don't piss in the laundry basket, that's ok


pissing on the stuff thats just been washed would be worse.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning Bristol


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Is this the way the sleepy B&SW forum is going to be from now on ?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2012)

I was in wiltshire this morning.  very exciting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I was in wiltshire this morning. very exciting.


 
There be dragons.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2012)

Ello fizzer  how's Devon and all things Devonish?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Ello fizzer  how's Devon and all things Devonish?


 
Hey Sheddy!

Fine and dandy down this ear Devonshire way  Miss Bristol terribly but do get to visit lots and it's only just over an hour away on M5.

Feel so much healthier here too...get to walk in open countryside daily with dog and love the small community we live in. Garden bird song is now intermingled with the sound of crowing cockerels, wild geese and ducks! AND there are loads of different bats!

Hope you are well! x


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 14, 2012)

fizzerbird said:


> Feel so much healthier here too...get to walk in open countryside daily with dog and love the small community we live in. Garden bird song is now intermingled with the sound of crowing cockerels, wild geese and ducks! AND there are loads of different bats!


 
doesn't sound like Cully


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> doesn't sound like Cully


 
It very much does when you have a farm on your doorstep!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2012)

Awake and in Bristol, sun is shining... good morning


----------



## astral (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a beautiful morning here. I think I'll hang some washing outside then go for a walk.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2012)

Bloody cold, but after I've been to Aldi, I'm off somewhere nice on my bike for a picnic.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2012)

Ello biddles and all  is lovely day here too. Off for a walk soon, go and see the bluebells out in the wood up the road I think.



fizzerbird said:


> Feel so much healthier here too...get to walk in open countryside daily with dog and love the small community we live in. Garden bird song is now intermingled with the sound of crowing cockerels, wild geese and ducks! AND there are loads of different bats!


 
Yep am good here ta, have had a very pleasant winter unexpectedly pottering round the garden and tings.

I've been enjoying the dog walking too. What sort you got? I got one of these ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2012)

Sounds like a nice Sunday sheds 

Your dog is gorgeous... what's her name?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes she's a sweetie. Cosmo - from Cosmo and Dabs I understand, a kids tv programme.


----------



## Callie (Apr 15, 2012)

Dibs not Dabs! 


You need a Dibs to keep her company 

Marnin brizzle and assorted associates


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2012)

Aha thank you I have little knowledge of these so-called televisual childrens' programmes nowadays 

She's very affectionate in a motherly sort of way to another collie cross up the road called Dodo. He's a bearded collie/jack russel cross with the body of a collie and the legs of a jack russel so you see him bounding gracefully through the long grass until he comes out the other side when you see his little legs running furiously.


----------



## Callie (Apr 15, 2012)

cool!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Aha thank you I have little knowledge of these so-called televisual childrens' programmes nowadays
> 
> She's very affectionate in a motherly sort of way to another collie cross up the road called Dodo. _*He's a bearded collie/jack russel cross*_ with the body of a collie and the legs of a jack russel so you see him bounding gracefully through the long grass until he comes out the other side when you see his little legs running furiously.


 
OMG! That's like our rescue Jack Russell/Collie cross - Digga  He has collie ears and face and JR body! He has typical terrier personality but likes to herd things lol! He's usually got a lot more wiry coat but he's been shaved as he gets covered in so much muck! Three white paws, tiny bit on chest and face...And he's a handful!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2012)

awwww the eyes


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it raining? It's chucking it down here! Mind you, we do need it...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2012)

It's passed over now - managed to cycle to work in the dry.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 25, 2012)

It's blowing a hooley here and pissin' down!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh yes - red bit of the radar right over you.
I hope you don't mind that I hope there's not much left by the time it reaches Bristol.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 25, 2012)

And yet according to Points West last night, these weeks of rain will make no difference to the drought situation at all.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, it's dry water, which they can't use in reservoirs.


----------

